# Carbolin-19



## Tha Don (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/eshop/testosterone-support/biotest-carbolin-19.asp

seems to be getting impressive reviews on T-nation, has anyone here ran it?

what seems to be the general concenus amongst you guys? new wonder supplement, or just another lame so called natural test booster?


----------



## Robboe (Jan 31, 2006)

Its basically Forskolin, carbon attachment or not.

Forskolin, in general, is a great compound if dosed in the right amounts. This means a lower dose of a high, expensive extract, or a higher dose of a lower extract, which can give you the hershey's. I have no idea what extract biotest use. The high extract is pricey though. I think Sabinsa sell a kilo for about $2500.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks for the reply robboe

how does it work exactly?


----------



## Robboe (Feb 3, 2006)

It does a few things wrt to androgen receptor and testosterone and thyroid boosting.

I believe there is an awesome article by nandi (Karl Hoffman) on the web somewhere but i dunno where. Bulk nutrition articles, probably.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 3, 2006)

cool, i've read a bit of feedback on it from elsewhere but have a few more queries myself, any reported side effects of using it? (any whatsoever, ie water retention? lethargy? etc) is there any chance of HPTA supression from running it?

i've heard the gains of it compare to that of anavar, something i find very hard to believe, but i'm willing it give it a go over the next few months as i'll be off AAS till the summer at least


----------



## Nate K (Feb 3, 2006)

I've ran two bottles in a row.......not worth the money in my opinion.  I'm not sure it even did anything at all.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 3, 2006)

young d said:
			
		

> cool, i've read a bit of feedback on it from elsewhere but have a few more queries myself, any reported side effects of using it? (any whatsoever, ie water retention? lethargy? etc) is there any chance of HPTA supression from running it?
> 
> i've heard the gains of it compare to that of anavar, something i find very hard to believe, but i'm willing it give it a go over the next few months as i'll be off AAS till the summer at least




It sucks.....don't buy it.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 3, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> I believe there is an awesome article by nandi (Karl Hoffman) on the web somewhere but i dunno where. Bulk nutrition articles, probably.


Nandi is surely missed!


----------



## Robboe (Feb 3, 2006)

young d said:
			
		

> cool, i've read a bit of feedback on it from elsewhere but have a few more queries myself, any reported side effects of using it? (any whatsoever, ie water retention? lethargy? etc) is there any chance of HPTA supression from running it?
> 
> i've heard the gains of it compare to that of anavar, something i find very hard to believe, but i'm willing it give it a go over the next few months as i'll be off AAS till the summer at least



HTPA suppression - i don't believe so, no.

Sides - the typical standardisation is usually 20% (i think) of a specific extract (don't ask me what). In order tog et enough per day of this extract, you need to take high doses, which can result in the squirts. There is a 95% extract from sabinsa that lets you dose lower and shouldn't give you the shits, but it costs like $2500 per kilo.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 3, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Nandi is surely missed!



So true.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 3, 2006)

Nate K said:
			
		

> I've ran two bottles in a row.......not worth the money in my opinion.  I'm not sure it even did anything at all.



How old are you, Nate?


----------



## Nate K (Feb 3, 2006)

19


----------



## Robboe (Feb 6, 2006)

How many years training?


----------



## Nate K (Feb 6, 2006)

4-5..........good diet for only about 2 years.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 9, 2006)

Carbolin-19 doesn't interest me really, but i am intrigued by running high-dose forskolin.


----------



## topolo (Feb 9, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Carbolin-19 doesn't interest me really, but i am intrigued by running high-dose forskolin.



I am intrigued by you.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2006)

Tops, you gonna be at the Arnold Classic Expo?


----------



## topolo (Feb 10, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Tops, you gonna be at the Arnold Classic Expo?




Thinking hard about going.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Thinking hard about going.



There is a good joke in here somewhere, but for the life of me I cannot think of it.


----------



## topolo (Feb 11, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> There is a good joke in here somewhere, but for the life of me I cannot think of it.



Keep trying, you'll get it.


----------

